# Sleeping Audience Member Awakes With a Scream



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Someone might be better served listening to New Age music... 

Sleeping Audience Member Awakes With a Scream as Orchestra Plays a Louder Part of the Movement

https://laughingsquid.com/orchestra-wakes-up-sleeping-audience-member/


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

:lol: Excellent. Best bit of Stravinsky I've ever seen. Improves it no end.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Lame, unfunny. Not even a scream


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The faces from the conductor and musicians, hilarious. :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This is what Haydn had in mind in his 94th.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Stravinsky would have been amused.

I know I am!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

If we've learned anything on this forum, it's that no two people respond to music in precisely the same way.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice reaction. Not sure how I would have felt about that live, though.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

That part of The Firebird can scare an audience member who is awake, too.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It reminds me of a story told by Kurt Vonnegut. He was at a concert once, and there were two old ladies who were talking and talking right through the music. The orchestra was playing a piece that gradually builds up in volume, until very loud, and then suddenly stops.

The music suddenly stopped. One of the old ladies shrieked: "I fry mine in butter!"


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Tchaikovsky 6th has a great 'wake up' moment I have been caught many times.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Saw it live and it startled me too before.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Tchaikovsky 6th has a great 'wake up' moment I have been caught many times.


"Great/startling/annoying 'wake up' moments in classical music" might actually make for a nice thread title...


----------

